# Little Miami River Carp near Loveland Ohio



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Caught him today on a tube jig and crappie bite, it was all I had with me. Put up a good fight, gave up, then started fighting again. Almost pulled me in the water as I was on a hillside. So after some wet shoes I managed to get the picture and return him to whatever the heck carps do.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

He's probably checking his investments on etrade and listening to some Bach. That or rooting around in the mud. Nice fish in any case!


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice grab for February! I'm not sure what that combo you were using is. I live right up the hill from the river and I've been thinking about going after those slimy suckers.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet! I wonder of that means they are biting in general or if it was just a one off. Can't wait for some carpin!


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Went back yesterday, the rain must have ruined the bite. I tried some corn and hot dogs, but got skunked.


----------

